# Pond Plants...Shade only



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I am working on building a pond and I was wondering what are some great shade plants. 
Here are some pics of what I am going to do with the pond.

























the pond is going to start out at the top of the hill around some big rocks to sit on. Then it is going to flow down like a little stream and it will run into another pond. Then it will run out of that pond and end up at the bottom of the hill. The stream right now is the path up to the top. I was thinking of puting some big rocks in the stream so you can walk on them to the top so the path will then serve 2 functions, stream and path.

I was thinking of some neat tall water grass that would do great in the shade and what ever else looked really cool.

I will get some more photos up later, since I couldn't get a good pic with flash in the dark at the very top of the pond.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Look for some Maiden's Hair grass. (it's tall, and gets plumes in the fall). Hosta would do well in shade, also mint, ivy, and wild iris.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=10


----------



## edinjapan (Jan 24, 2005)

What are your winters like? What will be the depth of the stream? How fast will the water be flowing?

You could try some of the bog irises that are sold by Arizona Aquatic Gardens http://www.azgardens.com/ or even the large Aponogetons they stock. Swordplants such as E cordiofolius or bleheri are good and they are hardy in most of the Southern US or, you can make use of the various Sagitteria species...


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I beleave we are zone 7. It snows like every 2 or 3 years. It stays just above freezeing for the most part and it is over very quickly.

The stream will be pumping about 3000gph. That is a 5500gph pushing up about 4-5 ft.

not sure on the depth of the stream yet. it will have a few pools along the way before it makes it into the large final pool.


----------

